# What do you think about...



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

... When you are having sex? I hope it's not an inappropriate question. If so, please let me know so that I can remove the thread.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

How hot it is to be giving my wife oral, how hot it is to be inside her, how hot her ass is when I am behind her, how hot her body is as she rides me, how hot it is when she approaches orgasm, how mind blowing,animal passion consuming it is to climax in her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry. Did not see ladies lounge. Damn mobile! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My sexy husband, what's happening in the moment, how good it feels. 

I find it to be a very intimate time that I feel much closer to him.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> My sexy husband, what's happening in the moment, how good it feels.
> 
> I find it to be a very intimate time that I feel much closer to him.


The wonderful sights and sounds in the room with me. The breathing, motion, skin, body heat, lust, intensity.

I'm definately not thinking of someone else.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I am simply far too much of an animal in bed to think outside the moment. Sex consumes me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Justus3 (Oct 18, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> How hot it is to be giving my wife oral, how hot it is to be inside her, how hot her ass is when I am behind her, how hot her body is as she rides me, how hot it is when she approaches orgasm, how mind blowing,animal passion consuming it is to climax in her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope my hubby thinks the way you do :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Justus3 said:


> Hope my hubby thinks the way you do :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


BLUSH!!!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

it depends. sometimes only about what's happening, other times about thousands of things, not all related to sex, just rushing through my head. kind of like end of the life expereience, lol.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I completely ruined one particular evening...

I had a panic attack about leaving the iron plugged in. The thought of the house catching on fire and having to run out of the house bare naked in front of the city's fire department made me jump out of bed and run upstairs to check.

Needles to say, false alarm!

He still laughs about that.... And is sure to double check the iron for me!

I have NO idea why that thought just popped in my head at the most inopportune time!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Revamped said:


> I completely ruined one particular evening...
> 
> I had a panic attack about leaving the iron plugged in. The thought of the house catching on fire and having to run out of the house bare naked in front of the city's fire department made me jump out of bed and run upstairs to check.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!:rofl::rofl:

TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

How good it feels, how much I want my husband, how good it feels, how much I love him, how good it feels, what I want to do to him, what I want him to do to me, how much I want him inside me, how good it feels....

Sex is awesome...sigh.


----------

